# Miniature Suite for Piano



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Another composition I have recently wrote, a bit "uglier" and more dissonant. But I actually like it more. Please put any positive or negative thoughts about the piece. Thank you!

https://musescore.com/user/6039841/scores/4490646


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think you went a bit too heavy on the trills  the harmonies were definitely interesting with some interesting dynamic contrasts. I like how it doesn't follow any clear formal structure, but after a while, it does get a bit confusing. Maybe introduce some breaks?


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> I think you went a bit too heavy on the trills  the harmonies were definitely interesting with some interesting dynamic contrasts. I like how it doesn't follow any clear formal structure, but after a while, it does get a bit confusing. Maybe introduce some breaks?


Yeah, these pieces are intended to be 6 very short movements. VERY SHORT. It's basically a suite for piano, just a very... well... concise suite. I take it you mean the trills in the fourth movement?


----------

